# Anybody here have a .243?



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Please don't ask me why, but I feel I want one. Flat shooting, basically a smaller 308?
Do you have one and what do you use it for besides target practice? 
I had a friend years ago that used one for ground hogs in the summer. Called it live target practice. He'd get 60 to 80 ground hogs a summer. Said he wouldn't kill the sows though.
Anyway, I'd like to hear your thoughts. I know the round is kinda whimpy for big game. Some say you can take an elk but what if you only wing it? I've read it won't penetrate most shoulder bones so shot placement is critical on larger game.
What do you use yours for?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My brother goes 350 on one of his skinny days after he takes his morning constitution! His wife bought him a riffle for Xmas one year so he could come over and hunt PA with me. She got him a .243. I kinda joked with him about it kicking to hard for him... First day my brother takes a really nice 10 pt. One shot. Its all about shot placement. I just wouldn't take it bear hunting!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I've used mine on deer and groundhogs, works well on both. Most deer drop right where they're shot.
I just use 100 grain bullets for deer and 55gr for groundhogs


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Custom Shop barrel in stainless steel. I use it for deer in PA and coyotes and groundhogs here in Ohio. 75 grain VMAX over Varget knocks 'em all flat.

Same here, shot placement is very important when using a .243 for deer. Take out the heart or lungs and you're just fine. If you want to ruin good meat and destroy the whole front half of the deer.... then get a .30-06.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

The .243 is a great smaller caliber , although it's limited it gets the job done on deer size game. A well placed shot is the key and can be used on smaller game as well. The cost of reloading is less if your a hand loader vs a 30-06 or larger calibers. Its all in placement and cullet choice. And NO.. a 30-06 will not tear up any more then a .243, very misinformed . 
It's also lighter to carry as well. 

Great starter rifle as well as an addition.

Pops


----------



## Bluepiker (Jul 10, 2010)

I have used a .243 for years on groundhogs, fox, crows, and deer. Always shoot reloads. My best varmint bullet was the Hornady 75 grain HP. Very accurate with 5 shot groups under 1" at 100 yards in my rifle. Explosive results on hogs, crows, and fox. If you plan to sell hide to fur buyer forget it. This load leaves gapping exit wounds and splatters innards all over the place. Never shot an animal more than once. Used 100gr Nosler partition on deer. Also, 1 shot kills. Easy gun to carry, light recoil, and easy to reload. As others said shot placement is the key with any caliber. Never used .243 on larger game but I would think it would kill coyotes very well also.


----------



## maxx40x (Jul 9, 2009)

Popspastime said:


> The .243 is a great smaller caliber , although it's limited it gets the job done on deer size game. A well placed shot is the key and can be used on smaller game as well. The cost of reloading is less if your a hand loader vs a 30-06 or larger calibers. Its all in placement and cullet choice. And NO.. a 30-06 will not tear up any more then a .243, very misinformed .
> It's also lighter to carry as well.
> 
> Great starter rifle as well as an addition????? huh. starter rifle????
> ...


don't understand (lighter to carry ????) 
one of my 243s weighs in at 10lbs, the other, a mod 700 rem short action, 7lbs w/ scope

alittle more info is needed for a informed decision....

If you could have just one rifle to slay varmints, hunt white-tails, shoot paper at long range, and duel in tactical matches, it would be hard to beat the .243 Winchester. This versatile "little brother" of the .308 Winchester is a true triple-threat as a match cartridge, varmint cartridge, and game cartridge. With 115gr DTAC bullets, a .243 rivals a 6.5-284 ballistically out to 1000 yards. Shooting 80-100 grain hunting bullets, a .243 will anchor a buck with authority. 

alittle more info..




For the heavy bullets, in the 100-115 grain range, modern slow-burning extruded powders produce great accuracy with low ES and SD. With the 105-107 grain match bullets, try H4831sc, Reloader 22, Reloader 25, and Vihtavuori N165. Sierra's recommended Hunting Load for its 100gr soft-point FB and BT bullets is 36.2gr IMR 4064 at 2900 fps. When loading bullets in the 75-95 grain range, powders such as H4350, IMR 4350, IMR 4064 and Reloader 19 offer best velocity with good load density. Many long-range varminters recommend H414 with the 87gr V-Max. For the light varmint 60-75 grain varmint bullets, you can use faster powders, such as Hodgdon Varget, H414, and Vihtavuori N140. For the 70gr BlitzKing, Sierra suggests a load of 38.6 grains N140 at 3200 fps. Maximum velocities with the lighter bullets can be achieved with ball powders such as Winchester 760 and H380. Click Here to download Sierra Bullet's complete .243 Winchester Load Map as a .pdf (Adobe Acrobat) file. With data for two dozen powders, this provides suggested loads for Sierra's entire 6mm bullet line-up from 55 to 107 grains.

make sure read this; ( starter rifle ) huh?

.243 Win For Tactical Comps We asked GA Precision's George Gardner why he chose .243 Winchester for his Tactical Comp Gun. He replied, "Why would I run anything else? Think about it. I'm sending a .585 BC 115 at 3150 fps--that'll shoot inside the 6XC and .260 Rem with ease. I'm pretty sure I have found the Holy Grail of Comp Rifles. There are no brass issues like you can get forming .260 brass. I don't have to worry about doughnuts, reaming necks--none of that. And the choice in brass is great too--run Lapua if you want max reloads and great accuracy. Run Winchester if you're on a budget, and so you won't cry if you lose some cases in a match. I can get 10-round mags, and feeding is 100% reliable, since the case is identical to a .308 except for the neck. Accuracy-wise, I don't think I'm giving up anything to the .260 Rem or the 6XC." We then asked George if he'd considered using a .243 AI instead: "Yeah, the cases look cool with that 40° shoulder, but I think the standard .243 feeds a little better. And I don't think I really need the extra performance of an improved case. Run the ballistics for my load--115 moly DTAC at 3150 fps. You've got less windage than a 2950 fps 6.5-284, with cheaper brass, cheaper dies, cheaper bullets, and less recoil."


when I read post like this I feel its my duty to provide the proper information. (I do not rely on HE said SHE said BS..) I shoot rifles/calibers that preform ...the .243 is a great round and it does everything I ask it to do. 

limited to what ?? we are not talking elk, grizz, moose. and wouldn't be a legal round to hunt deer, elk, moose or bear with, out west any-ole-way


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Got one when I was taking my 13 year old to Wyoming for antelope due to the low recoil & accuracy of the round. He practiced out to 200 yards & was deadly with it. One shot through the front shoulder of a big goat at 160 yards & it went all of 20 yards before piling up. My older son used the same gun the following year & took a monster goat at just shy of 300 yards & anchored him where he stood. 
Use it on yotes & groundhogs & punching paper once in a great while & it's a nice little gun. Varmits w/ 55 gr V-Max & antelope w/ 95 gr Nosler Ballistic tips. Would not hesitate to take a deer with one, but think I'd stop there.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Now that's what I'm talking about. I assumed the .243 was a great round and now I know. A versatile round for most except big game. That would be a perfect rifle in WV where you can use that round for deer. Around here for coyotes, ground hogs, ???
Thanks everybody and if you have any more thoughts, please keep them coming. I love this place. You all are like my father who passed away. Very knowledgeable.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Now to find me a black, synthetic .243


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Lazy 8 said:


> Now to find me a black, synthetic .243


Vance Outdoors has a Savage Axis for $159 after a $50 mail in rebate on black Friday. I'm kicking myself for not buying one.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

kparrott154 said:


> Vance Outdoors has a Savage Axis for $159 after a $50 mail in rebate on black Friday. I'm kicking myself for not buying one.


Do you mean had one on Black Friday? No more for that price?


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Lazy 8 said:


> Do you mean had one on Black Friday? No more for that price?


Not sure, I'm sure you could call and find out. Let me know if they do


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Dang, wish I'd seen that I would have bought both of the boys one !!!


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.vanceoutdoors.com/produc...e/savage-axis-ii-xp-243-win-with-3-9x40-scope

There you go, get it while it's hot. I believe it's still $50 for the rebate. $199 for a scoped rifle doesn't seem like a bad deal.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Wish i could find a straight wall rifle in that range.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Maxx40x.. 
I don't quite understand the comment you made about me saying 'Great starter or addition". When young men or ladies are coming up and want to step into a rifle that is accurate, light weight, easy on the pocket for ammo, my suggestion would almost always be a .243. Like I said a starter is highly unlikely to be hunting moose or elk and in this case small game and deer size critters. 
The 10 lb. guns are rarely sold as hunting weapons so your comparison is like apples and oranges. I've enjoyed the rifle shooting, hunting, and reloading for some 50+ years so I want to believe I know a lil bit about the workings. A 24 cal and a 30 cal are miles apart and hardly related. And it IS legal to hunt deer with it in the southern states as well as WV. 

Pops


----------



## maxx40x (Jul 9, 2009)

Popspastime said:


> Maxx40x..
> I don't quite understand the comment you made about me saying 'Great starter or addition". When young men or ladies are coming up and want to step into a rifle that is accurate, light weight, easy on the pocket for ammo, my suggestion would almost always be a .243. Like I said a starter is highly unlikely to be hunting moose or elk and in this case small game and deer size critters.
> The 10 lb. guns are rarely sold as hunting weapons so your comparison is like apples and oranges. I've enjoyed the rifle shooting, hunting, and reloading for some 50+ years so I want to believe I know a lil bit about the workings. A 24 cal and a 30 cal are miles apart and hardly related. And it IS legal to hunt deer with it in the southern states as well as WV.
> 
> Pops


ok.............your right......


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Plus a .243 is a short action round compared to long action 30-06 based calibers & that in itself will inherently lower the weight of the weapon. Now to contradict myself, I'd also look at the 25-06 as a lighter weight hi-po rifle.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Would make a excellent target/varmint rifle, I knew a guy who hunted with one for years, used bullets anywhere from 55-85grs, I have a 6MM myself but I am a sucker for the odd ball rounds, there is usually a pretty good selection of used rifles around.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Smallmouth, I agree completely that the 6mm is a great choice and arguably better than the .243, but not many have heard of it & finding factory ammo is near impossible. The ballistic coefficient of that 6mm round is unbelievable for a smaller round and pushes the 24 caliber into service for larger game. Had an old 788 Rem in 6mm that I sold in the early 80's & have hated myself for doing it ever since. Someday maybe ...............


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lazy 8 said:


> Now to find me a black, synthetic .243


Oh wow! That's exactly what I have! A Remington 700 ADL. When I took it to the range to sight in for PA deer I brought the gun vise, spotting scope, 100 gr ammo, the whole shmeer! Placed the target at 100 yards, put the gun in the vice, centered the cross hairs on the bull, chambered a round and fired. OK, half inch left, inch and a half low. Chamber another round, center the cross hairs and fire again. Hmmmmm! Where'd the second bullet hit? Grab the spotting scope. Can't find the second bullet hole to save my life! I couldn't have missed that bad! Big, Caldwell "orange peel" target. Just then someone called for a cease fire to go pull their targets, so I hustled down to mine to have a closer look. Yep! First two shots went through the same hole! So, back to the rifle, click the scope up 6, right 2, fire another round, dead center bull! I started packing up waiting for the next cease fire. Gotta love those three shot sight ins!

It's a phenomenally accurate rifle, and I'm using standard, off the shelf Winchester Super X, CXP2 in 100gr. One note, my Remington rifle likes Win ammo much better than Rem. I have no idea why, but the .243 is a Win caliber. Maybe that has something to do with it, maybe not. Whatever, I love the thing. It's a tack driver!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Hmmmmm, I'm still looking for a good .243???


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Traded mine. That thing was a tack driver with 58 grain hornady vmax bullets. 6mm and 6.5mm is where it's at.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have custom 98, Douglas barrel, Canjar trigger, sand bag type stock. It's got
K12 Weaver on it. I have had gun for 50years, used to shot groundhogs every
night in summer. Loaded with IMR 4895/ 85 BtHp it was deadly. Haven't shot it
for several years, coyotes ate my Ghogs. I have had several other 243s, sporter
weight Win 70, Sako, and Styer. I killed deer with Styer with same bullet but
different powder load. Wouldn't be afraid to pull 98 off rack and take hunting.
Only thing is the weight and shooting 12x off hand.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

http://www.armslist.com/posts/3853710/columbus-ohio-rifles-for-sale--243-savage-model-11-


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Drm50 said:


> I have custom 98, Douglas barrel, Canjar trigger, sand bag type stock. It's got
> K12 Weaver on it. I have had gun for 50years, used to shot groundhogs every
> night in summer. Loaded with IMR 4895/ 85 BtHp it was deadly. Haven't shot it
> for several years, coyotes ate my Ghogs. I have had several other 243s, sporter
> ...


You sound like you've been there and done that.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Drm50 said:


> I have custom 98, Douglas barrel, Canjar trigger, sand bag type stock. It's got
> K12 Weaver on it. I have had gun for 50years, used to shot groundhogs every
> night in summer. Loaded with IMR 4895/ 85 BtHp it was deadly. Haven't shot it
> for several years, coyotes ate my Ghogs. I have had several other 243s, sporter
> ...


Yeah! Shooting 12x off hand gets a little "wiggly" doesn't it?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

12x Wiggles?

Only thing you can do is the rythem method, figure 8, touch off when It crosses. Then hope for best. Shot a few this way
missed more.


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Maybe the 6mm is superior, but I do like the fact that right this second, my local Wally World and Meijer both have Winchester .243 in stock. For me, that's a huge plus.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> Maybe the 6mm is superior, but I do like the fact that right this second, my local Wally World and Meijer both have Winchester .243 in stock. For me, that's a huge plus.



It's minuscule. And Walmart always carries .243!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I think it's 100 gr and it depends on what you're going after, but it's ammo? Maybe just practicing? I'm not like a lot of you all on here that take things to the next level or two. Maybe I should but I don't have time. I'd love to learn EVERYTHING there is to know about a scope for instance.
Maybe gun first, and then everything else later.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lazy 8 said:


> I think it's 100 gr and it depends on what you're going after, but it's ammo? Maybe just practicing? I'm not like a lot of you all on here that take things to the next level or two. Maybe I should but I don't have time. I'd love to learn EVERYTHING there is to know about a scope for instance.
> Maybe gun first, and then everything else later.


I'm kind of like you Lazy 8. I'm no ballistics expert, but I can tell whether a round is doing it's job or not! Or whether it groups or not. The Rem ammo didn't group worth a crap! The Win ammo was a revelation! Both 100gr. I've seen some other posts where the newer Rem guns are being downgraded. That may be. I figure I bought my Rem 700 ADL at least 15 years ago, and who knows when it was manufactured? I suppose I could look up the serial number and figure it out, but why bother? All I know is it shoots great! 

If I wanted to shoot a lighter bullet, like 55gr, for varmints, I figure that would be no big deal. Just sight in again. Not a problem as pure as this rifle shoots. I have to figure that a lighter bullet would just shoot flatter with additional range. 

Maybe start checking ads, or on-line sites like gunbroker.com to see if you can find one of these. They are a great rifle, and I love the caliber!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Thanks buckeyebowman, now I REALLY want one. What about the TC's? Are they worth it? I know their novelty is a one-will-do-you platform. But what about the gun itself?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks buckeyebowman, now I REALLY want one. What about the TC's? Are they worth it? I know their novelty is a one-will-do-you platform. But what about the gun itself?


I've never shot one, but I've read some reviews that said they were well made and quite accurate. I'd rather hear that here from somebody that actually owns one. Maybe somebody will chime in.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Hey, fast forward to now! Now that I've acquired one, can we talk scopes? I have one friend saying all I need is a 3-9 X 40. The other is saying 4-12 X 40. I'm almost broke and can't afford a real nice one. I'm looking at Nikons. Those are the best I can afford. I realize the difference in the two depends on how long of shots you plan on taking. But won't the 4-12 do both or what the 3-9 will do and more?


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm not a n expert on scopes, but you might want to look into Vortex scopes as well.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> I've never shot one, but I've read some reviews that said they were well made and quite accurate. I'd rather hear that here from somebody that actually owns one. Maybe somebody will chime in.



LOL,,, Guess who Gary,,,,,,,,,,, my friends & I have been re-loading 'em up for over 40 years. I got my first Pa Cameron co. 8pt with a .243,,,, I think
'68 or '69 lol Pert-near got laughed out of camp when I pulled out the 'squirrel gun'! I'm proud to say that that 8pt is STILL the largest rack to come out of that Medix Run camp!
Tack drivers for sure, & like everyone else said, the store-bought rounds & reloads are very easy & economical to come by,,, and 'easy' to shoot.
I totally recommend.
*BTW,, I went 4x12 BDC *
'WE' needed the little x-tra X to TRY to hit 500 & 600yd strip-mine groundhogs! 200 & 300yd head shots were'nt much fun anymore. 
(like WAY before I got old, blind & shakey)


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Doboy said:


> LOL,,, Guess who Gary,,,,,,,,,,, my friends & I have been re-loading 'em up for over 40 years. I got my first Pa Cameron co. 8pt with a .243,,,, I think
> '68 or '69 lol Pert-near got laughed out of camp when I pulled out the 'squirrel gun'! I'm proud to say that that 8pt is STILL the largest rack to come out of that Medix Run camp!
> Tack drivers for sure, & like everyone else said, the store-bought rounds & reloads are very easy & economical to come by,,, and 'easy' to shoot.
> I totally recommend.
> ...


Small world. My camp is in Cameron County not far from Medix Run...


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm getting to this party late and didn't bother to read all the previous comments but I'll drop a quick opinion of the .243.

It's an absolutely versatile round. One of my favorites in fact. Blazing fast with lighter bullets and still enough wiggle room for weather or larger game with heavier bullets.

It is good for anything in North America where it's allowed to be used. You don't need to rack your brain over this detail because it's already decided for you. If the State or Canadian Province says it's good for x animal then you can use it for x animal.

Bear, Elk, Moose etc, doesn't really matter. I assure you it is a capable round for any of those but it's probably prohibited from use for those in most places.

Number one question when purchasing a firearm is what is it's intended purpose/role. I am guessing here and my guess is you are looking for a varmint rifle based on the OP.

Here is the surprise. If you are looking for the absolute best varmint rifle caliber ever created based on availability, for boar to prairie dog. The .243 caliber would be on my top 10 list.

It would take more than one gun to get the proper barrel twist for my loadings but it could all be done in that caliber. That is me however.

What do you expect to do with this caliber? If you have nothing in mind other than slaying groundhogs as efficiently as possible then there are other choices. Not many that can go from zero wind to a 20mph crosswind with minimal twist rate changes and bullet weight/load adjustments between 0-1000 yards but yea. My top ten for sure in that job.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Look into the new Redfield line, very nice scopes for the money, you can check them out at Vances.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I want to thank everybody who answered and gave me intel on .243's. I am that much further down the road and happy with my purchase. You all are a great bunch of guys and I value your opinion highly.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Look into the new Redfield line, very nice scopes for the money, you can check them out at Vances.


I read somewhere that the new Redfields are made by Leupold!


----------

